# New blog



## cam_d_ (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys, on here every now and then looking for hints and tips, just thought i would leave you with a link to my blog, variable music - mainly dance music but feel free to check it out :thumb:

http://indykid.wordpress.com/


----------

